# Garmin Edge "Lock On Road" Question



## JtB (29 May 2015)

Does anyone know if the Garmin Edge "Lock On Road" option simply impacts how the device displays the position icon during the actual ride itself? or if it's also supposed to impact how the device logs the ride? The reason I ask is because when I log a ride on my new Garmin Edge 1000 with this option selected, the route still veers off the side of the road in places.


----------



## richbris86 (29 May 2015)

I don't think it makes much difference with regards to the route map overlay, as there are lots of things going on around you that can disrupt the gps signal. my mate has the garmin 1000 and has noticed the same, I have the 810 but im not that worried as long as the distance is right. I think it has a better result when it comes to adding your rides to strava as it ties your ride to the route better, meaning you don't miss as many segments due to percentage errors


----------



## Red17 (29 May 2015)

Mine does that - often where there is a shared cyclepath running alongside the main road.

It also tries to route me the wrong way round roundabouts - not sure if that's down to a glitch or American software


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (29 May 2015)

Thats normal, "lock on road" means it wont navigate you down non-roads like gravel paths, byways and the like


----------



## JtB (29 May 2015)

Mystery solved. According to the Garmin forum, the "Lock on Road" operation changed between the Edge 705 and 800. Now, "Lock on Road" simply takes the position calculated at any given point by the device and displays it (during the ride) at the nearest point on a road (as does a car SatNav). I doesn't in anyway change the underlying data so when you view the logged ride afterwards it shows you where you've actually been. It also does not change how the device calculates the route.


----------



## BrynCP (30 May 2015)

Sorry to hijack the thread, but how are you getting on with the Edge 1000? I have been considering it.

I have an Edge 500 already and get on with it fine, I can follow a pre built course without problems.

The appealing things of the Edge 1000 would be the maps, the ability to change route while mid ride and also the ability to have it devise a route for me of a given distance. Are these worth it, and is the unit stable? Also does it have "virtual racer" so I can compare myself to an actual previous effort, rather than an average pace over a distance? The specs and reviews are very contradictory.


----------



## JtB (30 May 2015)

This is my first cycling SatNav and so I've not yet had time to try out all the features. So far I've only used it to log rides and I've not had any problems (I have it setup so that my rides get exported automatically to Strava). I'm very particular about the sorts of roads I'm prepared to cycle along and so before I put my life in its hands I want to examine the sorts of routes it comes up with. Since I've got familiy staying with me at the moment then I've not had the chance yet to have a good play with it.

It does have virtual racer. Another feature I'm looking forward to playing with is where you give it a distance and it calculates a number of circular cycle friendly rides from your current location.


----------



## BrynCP (31 May 2015)

JtB said:


> This is my first cycling SatNav and so I've not yet had time to try out all the features. So far I've only used it to log rides and I've not had any problems (I have it setup so that my rides get exported automatically to Strava). I'm very particular about the sorts of roads I'm prepared to cycle along and so before I put my life in its hands I want to examine the sorts of routes it comes up with. Since I've got familiy staying with me at the moment then I've not had the chance yet to have a good play with it.
> 
> It does have virtual racer. Another feature I'm looking forward to playing with is where you give it a distance and it calculates a number of circular cycle friendly rides from your current location.



Thanks. Wiggle price matched the Performance Bundle for me at £339 so I decided to go for it! I do worry it's a bit expensive, but I don't spend much money on anything else and it will probably motivate me to go further on new routes!


----------



## JtB (31 May 2015)

BrynCP said:


> Thanks. Wiggle price matched the Performance Bundle for me at £339 so I decided to go for it! I do worry it's a bit expensive, but I don't spend much money on anything else and it will probably motivate me to go further on new routes!


Excellent, I also got Wiggle to price match.


----------



## e-rider (1 Jun 2015)

BrynCP said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread, but how are you getting on with the Edge 1000? I have been considering it.
> 
> I have an Edge 500 already and get on with it fine, I can follow a pre built course without problems.
> 
> The appealing things of the Edge 1000 would be the maps, the ability to change route while mid ride and also the ability to have it devise a route for me of a given distance. Are these worth it, and is the unit stable? Also does it have "virtual racer" so I can compare myself to an actual previous effort, rather than an average pace over a distance? The specs and reviews are very contradictory.


as for devising a route of given distance, this function is well know to be crap on Garmins - it will calculate a really crap route for you on roads and paths that you probably wouldn't chose yourself! If you are looking to ride say '30' miles (or whatever) the best way is to either plan a route using your knowledge of the roads, or if in a new location, study an OS map. From what you say, the Garmin Touring might do all the things you want at a fraction of the cost of the 1000 (£140)


----------



## BrynCP (1 Jun 2015)

e-rider said:


> as for devising a route of given distance, this function is well know to be crap on Garmins - it will calculate a really crap route for you on roads and paths that you probably wouldn't chose yourself! If you are looking to ride say '30' miles (or whatever) the best way is to either plan a route using your knowledge of the roads, or if in a new location, study an OS map. From what you say, the Garmin Touring might do all the things you want at a fraction of the cost of the 1000 (£140)



Thanks. I have bought it now anyway, I have had mixed reviews on the plan a route, many like yours, but some say it works good too; I guess I will see how well it works around here shortly!

I did look at Touring a long while but I think it lacked some features that I want to use above just the maps. I am quite interested in the cadence and heart rate monitor too (Which I know I can get for my 500), as although I will never be a racer, I am quite interested in pushing the training element of my cycling to improve my speed.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Jun 2015)

@BrynCP I guess its down to the roads in your area as to how good it is, I use a 705 as I am not keen on the fit file format (plus being poor) I have used the V.P. form exported tcx files from rwgps, but its export on the free version of rwgps it sets the speed to high so I have to use tcx converter to adjust the speed, the real beauty of tcx file it makes it easy for example if you have recorded your ride in two part to join them together, there were also anomalies when correcting the elevation of the fit file on rwgps (though this may be fixed now), and we all know you never correct elevation on strava, unless I am using my R20 for data.
There is one slight disadvantage to keeping the track on the road sometimes it will stay on the main road till it has no choice, as can be seen here it wanting to stay on the motorway slip road and wanting to stay on the main road as I turned left.


----------



## Vertego (13 Oct 2015)

JtB said:


> Does anyone know if the Garmin Edge "Lock On Road" option simply impacts how the device displays the position icon during the actual ride itself? or if it's also supposed to impact how the device logs the ride? The reason I ask is because when I log a ride on my new Garmin Edge 1000 with this option selected, the route still veers off the side of the road in places.


I thought you were riding along the grass verge to miss the potholes.

I will check that particular stretch to see how my Edge 1000 records it.


----------



## Vertego (17 Oct 2015)

First ride out today with my Edge 1000...






almost fixes to the road, but not quite. Near enough, I think.


----------



## zacklaws (19 Oct 2015)

I use "Lock on Road" all the time, but on occasions it can catch you out by following the wrong road and making you go off route especcially if their is a road running parallel to the one you want. On one Audax I do every year I get "stung" at a certain point. I'm following the course on a main road and on the Garmin I see that I have to fork right at a junction, which is a narrow lane and down a steep hill, but in reality, the main road (now not on the course) has slightlly gone off to the left, the road that I want forks off to the right (which is on the course), but the little lane off to the right does not show up on the Garmin map and the lock on road has your icon following the main road which is no longer on your course, so you presume the little lane of to your right is the one that you need. I have now wised up to it now after taking the wrong turning a couple of times


----------



## Dan B (19 Oct 2015)

Coming into this thread late, but am I right in thinking that contrary to its name the "Lock on Road" feature _doesn't_ actually stop you from going into the ditch if you overcook a bend or something?


----------

